# Available Dogs - Ferris, Texas Shelter



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Ferris, TX is 40 minutes south of Dallas. It is a rural city pound and IS a kill shelter. However, the ACO DOES NOT KILL dogs unless space is urgently needed, and the pound is not currently full for cats but is at capacity with dogs (although I'm going to pull something to foster if need be.) 

Adoption fee is $40 and includes worming, rabies, & booster shot. Adoption contract requires s/n within 30 days. 

Call Misty ASAP at 972-877-1210

Cats: 
Young adult LH male, bright orange and white- listed as Maine **** X.
2 older-kitten (4 months?) grey tabby girls
2 DMH grey/black kittens, 8 weeks- shy and scared but coming around
1 Momma cat & babies who will be available in 6 weeks.

Dogs: 
Katie - pit X puppy, 4-5mos. Sweet as can be, no major bad habits.
Petey - pit or staffiejack puppy, 3-4 mos. Still has his baby teeth and BOY is he teething. A bit nippy but brilliant- learned the rules for tug in about half an hour this morning. If you want a performance puppy? This is your dog!
Cooper - 8-10month old terrier X male, possibly BYB border terrier? About 15" and 20 pounds. 
Punkin - 1 y.o. schnauzer X female(schnoodle type, maybe some spaniel too?), white/cream. Cute!
Sam - chocolate lab, young adult. Sweet but a bit scared. 
Hannah - young adult lab x something - yellow with white markings. her behavior is ALL lab puppy.  Loves her tennis ball and is happiest with something to carry.
Tyler & Taylor - hound x shepherd(?) puppies. (black sable w/ white markings) Sweet as can be, very exuberant boys. 2-3 months? 
Maggie - VERY shiny pit X (probably mostly pit, might be some lab too.) Solid black with the MOST gorgeous amber eyes! Calm, lovey, and dog tolerent/dog social!

Not yet available/special needs:
Ben - looks like Anatolian X but with something smaller. Shy, sweet boy who is very lovey once he gets to know you but is stressed out by the noise of the shelter. 
Girl - semi-feral pup, needs an experienced foster with less exuberant dogs than mine.) 

I have photos of MOST of these dogs, and I *think* I got everyone on the list- I'll be going back on Monday to walk the dogs I didn't walk this morning.


----------



## Bo and Bindi (Nov 13, 2008)

they sound beautiful ill take 12 just kidding i cant have anymore dogs 5 and 1 with pups on the way is way more than enough to bad 3 of them are gettin homes in the next 3 weeks i will be so sad to leave them


----------

